# Show us your shop or room.



## Sean

So back in 2011 when I got interested and started harvesting sticks I lived in a townhome and used my garage for my working area. I didn't require and still don't a huge space for this. A few power tools, a work bench or two, and quite a number of hand tools found space on the walls and in small toolboxes. I had one corner that had an old coca-cola syrup rack I used for placing newly cut sticks waiting on time to be able to start work on them.

Now married, moved and a few years later we have a house and I have the luxury of having a small detached shop. I pretty much do all my stick work there and in the forest when time permits, cutting, sawing, sanding, and finishing.

So this prompted me to throw it out there if you like post a picture or two of your stick working area or shop. We all like pics of sticks, stock, tools and shops so let's see them. ????


----------



## JJireh

I thought we already had a post that had these, but I don't think it is a centralized post.

I'll post a pic of my work area later.


----------



## Sean

Before posting I did a basic word search to see if it had been done before but was unable to pull up anything. If there's been a thread on this before my apologies.


----------



## CV3

Under "General Off Topics" , thread Workshops.


----------



## Sean

Thanks for the link CV3. I'll let this one sit as we have a few new members and perhaps ther might be an interest?


----------



## JJireh

CV3, that's the one I thought was it, but I think that is more Cobalt's shop discussion....I think this one would be a good central posting (less clutter).


----------



## Sean

I was going to wait but I think the thread needs a kick start so here is my small shop. Although pre existing when we bought the place it was studs and wall so I finished off the interior with ranch board and slat wall to hang some tools from. Later on put in some shelving and a few benches and voila I spend too much time in there, or so I've sometimes been reminded. ????
Taken when it was first finished it's now messier and quite a bit dustier!


----------



## CV3

This is a 12' X 16' shop. A place the wife can send me.


----------



## MJC4

My "shop" is a collection of benches in my garage for my power tools, a work table in same garage, my wife's kitchen table, the picnic table in the back yard. I also use picnic tables at the different campgrounds we stay at, the tailgate of my pick up truck and a lawn chair. I was not in the Marine Corps but I have learned to improvise and adapt!

I envy you guys that have room for a true workshop. I have two sheds on my property, but they are full of lawn tractors, lawn mowers, weed wackers, wood chippers, snow blowers, roto tillers etc., just not enough room to accommodate a stick making shop.

Mark


----------



## Rustic Dave

My main shop and drying rack is outside in an unused dog kennel, with my work bench on top of the dog house. Lots of fresh air and sunshine, but not so good in the winter!









Here's my complete tool set...









And here's my "jig" for straighting sticks...seldom used. When it's really windy my jig moves about a bit and drops my sticks.


----------



## CV3

It is wonderful to have a shop and I enjoy it. But for some 20 years my shop was where my blac&decker workmate was set up. It's the work not were we do it.


----------



## cobalt

That very true CV3 lots of different styles and ideas.

My small workshop is usually covered in woodchippings and the bench with chisels.. so i would like you r spaces, trouble is they take more cleaning.

Its suprising how little tools you really need, then you think you need more and more.

I have 3dozen chisels + palm chisels have used most of them for different things. then 4 rotary tools with quite a few different burrs but they are used a lot.

I use most tools in the workshop and allocated the rest to the garage . wouldnt do without the bandsaw tho. best thing i bought.

trouble is would like a lathe but its a no no .

i also use the conservator as a studio usually do my drawings/designs in there and painting when i can get away with it the table nearly 3 m. long i just spread it out with realising it and take the place over mush to the annoyance of my better half


----------



## Sean

Great contribution already to thread guys, thanks. Cool shops,and areas where stuff gets done!

Can you imagine making an unwelcome appearance onto Rustic Dave's property? Over to the kennel to let the dogs out and grab a big stick while your there... Pretty formidable.

A lot of my tools where either inherited or given to me by father and grandfather. Hardly need or use a lot of them but would give them away to those in need.

Cobalt, why is a lathe a no-no? Are the rounds from Mother Nature the only allowed?


----------



## MJC4

I am fortunate to have a better half that loves the woods and my stick making nearly as much as I do. Walking through the woods she seems to have a better eye for stick making materials than I do.

Carving & painting toppers on her kitchen table is no problem. She does draw the line at using the dremel and creating dust though.

Someday I'd like to add on to one of my buildings for shop space, but for now there is no hurry.


----------



## Sean

Sounds like you've got a keeper there MJ!


----------



## firie000

This is my shed. Most Aussie sheds are aluminium - not a good idea in the climate but reasonably cheap and put up in no time at all. An air conditioner is on my wish list. I mostly work outside on a trestle table or Workmate (one of those adjustable tables) as i don't have a dust extractor. The shed is 4m X 3m so not a lot room to work which is another reason I take my tools outside.

You might be able to pick out a few of my past projects : the vikiing shield, crossbow and table top ballista (on the top shelf - it has leather torsion springs and can shoot a pencil 20m).

Speaking of mediaeval weaponry: several years ago I built a trebuchet that stood 7m tall and tossed water bombs 100m. We tested it at the fire station and it worked superbly.

I'm also getting back into Airfix kits after buying a spraygun and small compressor. I'm in the middle of a spitfire - it's been a 40 year hiatus! You can spot the kits on the shelf.

Tools as can be seen: grinder, band saw, belt sander and mini belt sander, scroll saw, drill press and slide saw (sitting atop my trusty Triton Work Centre - best invention ever made!!). Also the thicknesser/planer on the little trolley.

Sean, I believe we have the same vacuum cleaner. Tossed in a pic for you. Who'd have thunk it???

Anyway thats me'and my shed.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## CV3

Nice use of the space in your shed Mick.


----------



## Sean

Hey Mick,
Those little vac's rock hey! Nice little shop you've got going on there. My vac is also my dust collector, I just aim the exhaust port out the shop doors, fit on a pair of ear protectors and have at it. 
If you want air conditioning just come up here we've got plenty to go around!

Sean


----------



## cobalt

Sean said:


> Great contribution already to thread guys, thanks. Cool shops,and areas where stuff gets done!
> 
> Can you imagine making an unwelcome appearance onto Rustic Dave's property? Over to the kennel to let the dogs out and grab a big stick while your there... Pretty formidable.
> 
> A lot of my tools where either inherited or given to me by father and grandfather. Hardly need or use a lot of them but would give them away to those in need.
> 
> Cobalt, why is a lathe a no-no? Are the rounds from Mother Nature the only allowed?


this is the reason why the lathe is a no no

its space. sorry for the delay in answering but i am busy looking for more space lol


----------



## firie000

Cobalt,

You'd have enough room if you got rid of some of your chisels! That's quite a collection!


----------



## cobalt

All the things in the workshop i enjoy working with are the chisels the most.Nearly all are used with the exception of the black handle ones these are quite large for toppers , but come in handy for quickly removing wood on bigger projects.these and the bandsaw and knifes are the ones i use the most i

Some of the handles are rubbish and i will have to replace then during the new year. I prefer at least a 5/6 inch handle on the chisels some are only 4.5 inchs and are pretty annoying.

I do have 4 rotary tools which are great for detail work but do cause a lot more sanding on the lime wood which i dont like.

i couldnt do without chisels or pencil and paper always have at least 4 grades of pencil on hand


----------



## CV3

cobalt said:


> All the things in the workshop i enjoy working with are the chisels the most.


Amen cobalt they are why I have a shop. All the tools I have are there to feed my chisels.


----------



## firie000

Just returned from visiting my sister at Young in SW NSW.

My brother in law has a couple of sheds that you all might like to see.

One is a storage shed (note the home brew!) and the other doubles as a garage and

pushbike repair shed. The garage/shed was, my BinL proudly tells me,

made entirely of material from the local tip! Note also the lead light kookaburra - John's one and only

attempt at lead lighting.

In the storage shed you can notice how undressed native timber was used in construction. This shed is fairly old. Also the ubiquitous corrugated iron for roof and walls.

His address is: Wombat Road, Young. Can't get more Aussie that that!

Wombat is a village about 10km out of Young

Cheers

Mick


----------



## MJC4

Great use of available resources you BIL is a very creative guy!

Also home brewed beer and the Beatles, a great combination.


----------

